# Request for input on healthcare



## Doc (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am a licensed physician interested in being able to provide general medical care. While I have done clerkships in community clinics before, I know that there was not a lot we could do in that environment to help with overall maintenance of health, it was usually very much focused on a single very acute concern and then nothing afterwards. And those with chronic health conditions were often not given the kind of care I would normally be able to give in a "normal" medical center. This saddened me greatly, and I want to be able to change that environment of healthcare.

I am still a long ways off from being able to provide street medicine, but I wanted to start it off by asking for your input on what are the health struggles you've experienced or seen in others. Is there anything that you would want someone like me to know. If you were able to be seen and start treatment, would the option of followup via telemedicine (phone, email, skype, etc) wherever you might be in the future be acceptable. Would you feel comfortable with what is termed as alternative medicine in treatment (herbs, homeopathics, acupuncture, etc). Is there any other concerns you might have?

I know that this is very broad request, but I thought it would be a good place to start.  Thanks in advance for your input.

Be Well,
Doc


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 20, 2016)

I personally would love to see someone get acupuncture via skype. 

Welcome to the site @Doc


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jun 20, 2016)

I think the worst health affliction I've seen on the street was this poor soul who had some form of flesh eating bacteria or otherwise degenerative infection in his legs to the point he would probably require an amputation. This was in the shadow of the Trump tower in the middle of Chicago... not in the middle of bumfuck no where. 

Part of the problem with street medicine is the fact there are nasty infections out there that require prescription antibiotics to combat, and when you're talking about people who don't have their medical info at their finger tips, without having access to regular check ups and what not, I can imagine it becoming a huge, convoluted problem. It gives me a headache thinking about it... 

What have been your thoughts doc? Have you seen any resources out there where I could direct people? 

Suppose one solution I could suggest is the ability to allow off-grid patients to store their medical info online in encrypted storage that could be accessed by a street doctor.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 20, 2016)

I havent gone to a doctor in over 20 years except ER visits. I only travel part time & have quality free healthcare (Masshealth) since we are low income. My Masshealth allows me to get Emergency treatment in all 50 states while traveling. That being said I still dont have a PCP or any medical records. Im sure I got all my shots as a kid & then lots more vaccines while in the military. When Masshealth dental benefits started to be available for adult I went & got all my teeth fixed. I got like 6-8 fillings & a few extractions. The best thing for my overall health I could have done was get my teeth fixed.

Maybe I will go get a physical since I got health insurance, ekg, pft, cbc etc some day soon but if they want to do a colonoscopy I am out of there, lol.. Before i quit drinking alcohol i would vomit blood after drinking any amount of booze. I no longer drink booze hence i no longer vomit blood, in 2 years 4 months. Who knows how my liver and kidneys are doing. Since I dont have any symptoms or pains I figure everything is good but I do suffer from seasonal alergies (tree pollen I think but unsure). I once used a Neti pot that helped but wasnt my thang. Any other natural suggestions @Doc I usually buy Childrens liquid Cetrizine (zyrtec) & take like a half dose that helps when it gets bad.

I still think of homeopathic options for prevention & treatment of normal stuff. I use vinegar for athletes foot. I use Hydrogen peroxide as a cheap alternative to mouthwash.

I an obsessive about my personal cleanliness & infection prevention regardless if I am out traveling or back home. My routine doesnt change much as far as showering, doing laundry, brushing my teeth. I almost never get sick (usually once every few years) & I have never had a flu shot.


----------



## Eyegor (Jun 20, 2016)

I think Highway nailed it. Infections, sepsis, and oral/dental care are three areas that end up flooring a lot of people. I also have a feeling that our ladies are often forgoing gyn care as well, but have no proof of that, just a hunch.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the biggest problem about being a street doctor is the sheer amount of people who refuse to get fucking help. "Oh, he only gets four seizures a week from detoxing. He's fine!" 

"Oh, that clearly infected, green and oozing wound of yours is just a flesh wound, quit your bitching."

"I mean, it burns like Hell when I pee, but at least I'll never have to worry about getting a bitch pregnant!" 

All were actual things I have heard from people throughout the years. Considering that none of them are dead yet I think that Darwinism is dead. 

Good luck on your venture, though! If shit goes south with my health I know I'd be happy to find a doctor willing to help


----------



## Doc (Jun 24, 2016)

highwayman said:


> I personally would love to see someone get acupuncture via skype.
> 
> Welcome to the site @Doc



LOL Probably should've been more clear on that one XD Acupuncture will be a in-person treatment. -ALTHOUGH- I have directed people over the phone on point locations for acupressure.. PC-6 works great for nausea, and LI-4 is superb for headaches. And thanks for the welcome


----------



## Doc (Jun 24, 2016)

MarsOrScars said:


> I think the worst health affliction I've seen on the street was this poor soul who had some form of flesh eating bacteria or otherwise degenerative infection in his legs to the point he would probably require an amputation. This was in the shadow of the Trump tower in the middle of Chicago... not in the middle of bumfuck no where.
> 
> Part of the problem with street medicine is the fact there are nasty infections out there that require prescription antibiotics to combat, and when you're talking about people who don't have their medical info at their finger tips, without having access to regular check ups and what not, I can imagine it becoming a huge, convoluted problem. It gives me a headache thinking about it...
> 
> ...



Resources that I'm familiar with seem a bit scattered. Places I've did my rotations at were very much "this is what we do here, and we don't worry about other locations" (my paraphrasing, of course). So resources for directing people are haphazard currently (at least from my perspective) some places might have things together better but I haven't seen it. 

I -REALLY- Like the idea of getting an encrypted system for people to keep their health records on hand. There are many electronic health records systems out there. Most are directed at the clinician usage. But I am going to see if I can find one or talk to a representative of an EHR to see how easy the implementation would be for a patient/user to upload/upkeep their own health records. Getting a fax number as well connected with the EHR that the record can be faxed in and maintained that way or possibly scanned and uploaded into the system. Thank you, I will definitely look into this.


----------



## autumn (Jun 26, 2016)

Part of the larger problem is that even if you can get into a free clinic, the help you can receive is pretty limited. You can have basic chronic health issues addressed decently, but you have no access to specialists. I have neurological problems (et & bfs) that will probably get worse later in life, and both of those put me at a higher risk of developing Parkinson's, which I'd never be able to afford treatment for. It's also unsettling because both of those are exclusionary diagnosis


----------

